# Fehler:method does not override a method from its superclass



## richardX (8. Okt 2008)

Hi,

Ich entwickle mit JDK6 will aber unbedingt JDK5 Kompatibilitaet garantieren - zumindest in der Form, dass ich keine Methoden nutzen die in JDK5 nicht existieren.


In ANT nutze ich source="1.5" target="1.5" und bisher den JDK6 compiler was den Code unter JDK5 lauffaehig macht. Soweit ich weiss, garantiert das aber nicht, dass ich nichts nutze was in JDK5 nicht  vorhanden ist - was zur Laufzeit zum Gau fuehren kann.



Die einzig sichere Methode ist den JDK5 compiler zu nutzen. Wenn ich also mit ANT anstatt mit JDK6 mit JDK5 kompiliere gibt es folgenden Fehler:

...method does not override a method from its superclass.

Dies bezieht sich darauf, dass ich viele Methoden mit @Override markiert habe. Kann ich dieses Override Problem irgendwie unterdruecken???


Thx, Rick.


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

In Java 5 dürfen implementierte Methoden eines Interfaces nicht mit @overrride markiert werden, in Java 6 schon.

Welche IDE verwendest du?
Stell diese doch auf die richtige Javaversion, sollte pro Projekt möglich sein.

Übrigens ist ant ein auslaufmodell wenn es um das Builden geht, Maven 2 ist aktuell.


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Java 5 dürfen implementierte Methoden eines Interfaces nicht mit @overrride markiert werden, in Java 6 schon.
> 
> Welche IDE verwendest du?
> Stell diese doch auf die richtige Javaversion, sollte pro Projekt möglich sein.
> ...




Also ich weiss nicht, aber jeder ernsthafte Entwickler compiliert fuer das Release nicht mit Eclipse sondern mit dem Sun compiler. Du weisst schon, dass Eclipse einen eigenen Compiler faehrt der mitunter sehr grosse Unterschiede aufweist zu dem von Sun?


Warum soll ANT denn so schlecht sein und Maven so gut? Wo sind denn die Vorteile? Ich stimme dir gerne zu wenn ich ein paar konkrete Argumente krieg.


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

> Also ich weiss nicht, aber jeder ernsthafte Entwickler compiliert fuer das Release nicht mit Eclipse sondern mit dem Sun compiler. Du weisst schon, dass Eclipse einen eigenen Compiler faehrt der mitunter sehr grosse Unterschiede aufweist zu dem von Sun?


Ich weiss, das Ding ist Teil des JDT, und je nachdem wenn ich Frage, bekomme ich unterschiedliche Aussagen darüber welcher Compiler wohl der bessere ist (Kommentare sollten folgen).



> Warum soll ANT denn so schlecht sein und Maven so gut? Wo sind denn die Vorteile? Ich stimme dir gerne zu wenn ich ein paar konkrete Argumente krieg.


ant ist gut für ein paar Skripte hier und da, aber ein richtigen Build? 
Die Zeiten sind doch vorbei, "Steinzeit" 
Während du bei ant alles selber schreiben musst, gibt es bei M2 Phasen und Konventionen ohne zu konfigurieren, M2 ist eine vollständige Toolchain.

Kannst dich ja mal umsehen, werde nicht mehr argumentieren hier, ist doch schon alles argumentiert worden, ant ist tot, zumindest als Build tool, dafür kann man ant aber immer noch einsetzen, für kleinere Aufgaben zB innerhalb eines Maven projektes.


----------

